# son/sois tal para cual



## aniceto

que significa "son tal para cual"


gracias


----------



## belén

Significa

"They are made for each other"


----------



## VenusEnvy

aniceto said:
			
		

> que significa "son tal para cual"



They are two of a kind?


----------



## Artrella

*son tal para cual * = they're two of a kind = they're made for each  other


----------



## EVAVIGIL

aniceto said:
			
		

> que significa "son tal para cual"
> 
> 
> gracias



"They are birds of a feather"...  
"Son tal para cual" has a negative connotation  ; "They were made for each other" would be our "Están hechos el uno para el otro", which is very nice and romantic...  
Cheers!
EVA.


----------



## VenusEnvy

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> "Son tal para cual" has a negative connotation


Can you explain how, or why?   So, this phrase isn't positive, or lovey-dovey?


----------



## EVAVIGIL

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Can you explain how, or why?   So, this phrase isn't positive, or lovey-dovey?



No, it isn't lovey-dovey at all!  

See what the RAE says:

~ para cual. 
 1. expr. coloq. U. para denotar igualdad o semejanza moral entre dos personas. U. m. en sent. peyor. (this means derogative)...  

Cheers!

EVA.


----------



## VenusEnvy

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> No, it isn't lovey-dovey at all!
> 
> ~ para cual.
> 1. expr. coloq. para denotar igualdad o semejanza moral entre dos personas. U. m. en sent. peyor. (this means derogative)...



So, it denotes an moral similarity, or resemlance between two people? Where does the derogative part come in?
Is there an equal expression in english????

Sorry, Eva!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> So, it denotes an moral similarity, or resemlance between two people? Where does the derogative part come in?
> Is there an equal expression in english????
> 
> Sorry, Eva!



Well, it says: "u. m. en sent. peyor.", which means "used mainly in a derogative sense"...  
I think "They are birds of a feather" is quite similar...
EVA.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

I just found this in www.idiomconnection.com:

birds of a feather flock together

- people who are similar become friends or join together

Don`t complain about your friends. Remember that birds of a feather flock together. They are just like you.   

Cheers!

EVA.


----------



## ceirun

Hi. In my opinion, I think "two of a kind" is probably the closest to "tal para cual".


----------



## EVAVIGIL

ceirun said:
			
		

> Hi. In my opinion, I think "two of a kind" is probably the closest to "tal para cual".



Yes, I agree, it has that slightly derogative connotation...  
Cheers!
EVA.


----------



## VenusEnvy

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Yes, I agree, it has that slightly derogative connotation...



Ok, maybe today I am off-my-rocker, or a little batty, but I am still a little-ittle-ittle, bit perplexed. 
"Birds of a feather" and "Two of a kind" aren't derogatory, nor are they dennote negativity. Can someone think of an example where they are? (Maybe someone can slap me with a little reality, but I don't agree.)

I would think of: to be in cahoots


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Sorry, I can't explain it any more!
Maybe someone else can; I just know they have a slightly derogative connotation. You wouldn't say, for example: "Oh, what a lovely couple, they are two of a kind/they are birds of a feather!" Would you?
Our "tal para cual" has a derogative connotation, stated by the RAE (I posted it earlier), and is the closest translation for "two of a kind".
Cheers!
EVA.


----------



## ceirun

I'd go along with what Eva has said.
Venus, I know what you mean about "two of a kind" not necessarily having a negative connotation, but (as in Eva's example) I don't think it would really have a positive one.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

ceirun said:
			
		

> I'd go along with what Eva has said.
> Venus, I know what you mean about "two of a kind" not necessarily having a negative connotation, but (as in Eva's example) I don't think it would really have a positive one.



Thanks for your help, Ceirun!  
EVA.


----------



## Rayines

> Where does the derogative part come in?


_For instance, if you say: Hmmm  , son tal para cual!_ (referring to some negative feature about those persons)


----------



## Artrella

Pues, es verdad chicas -Inés y Eva- se usa como para decir algo negativo.
Sin embargo el CIDE dice esto:

Definition
*tal * I adj 1. (igual) such; ~ día hace un año a day like this a year ago; en ~ caso in that case; no digas ~ cosa don't say any such thing; no he dicho nunca ~ cosa I never said anything of the kind 2. (tanto) so; la distancia es ~ que... it's so far away that ..., it's such a long way that ... 3. (cierto) certain; un ~ Pérez... llamó... somebody called Perez phoned ... II pron 1. (alguien) ~ habrá que piense así there's bound to be sb who thinks so; el ~ that fellow; ~ o cual someone or other; ¡ése es otro que ~! he's another one! 2. (cosa) no haré ~ I won't do anything of the sort; ¡no hay ~! there's no such thing!; hablar de ~ y cual to talk about one thing and another; ... y ~ y cual (enumeración) and so on and so forth III adv 1. (así) so 2. (de la misma manera) just; es ~ cual lo buscaba it's just what I was looking for; *son ~ para cual they're two of a kind, they're made for each other*; estar ~ cual to be just as it was; lo dejé ~ cual I left it just as I found it; ~ y como just as; ~ y como suena just as I'm telling you 3. (cómo) ¿qué ~ (te va)? how are things?; ¿qué ~ el viaje? how was the trip?; ¿qué ~ te lo has pasado? did you have a good time?; ¿qué ~ si tomamos una copa? why don't we have sth to drink?; ¿qué ~ es tu nuevo jefe? what's your new boss like?; ~ y como están las cosas the way things are now IV conj con ~ de +infin con ~ de que +subj (mientras) as long as; (condición) provided; ~ vez (quizás) perhaps, maybe 

(from Diccionario Cambridge Klett Compact)


----------



## Artrella

Tal para cual. (1983)
Two of a Kind.
 

Maldita sea, siempre estamos igual 
la pelea es un hecho fatal 
nos llevabamos bien 
y ahora todo va mal, 
*somos tal para cual. * 

.....

No es extraño que todo acabe mal, 
te hago daño, tú me lo haces igual: 
Un chispazo casual 
forma un temporal, 
somos *tal para cual.*

.....

Una pena, que acabemos mal 
en pelea por la razón más trivial 
nos ponemos a cien, 
somos* tal para cual * 
dos fieras en un corral


 source


----------



## VenusEnvy

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> You wouldn't say, for example: "Oh, what a lovely couple, they are two of a kind/they are birds of a feather!" Would you?


Actually, yes.   


			
				Rayines said:
			
		

> _For instance, if you say: Hmmm  , son tal para cual!_ (referring to some negative feature about those persons)


Um, this doesn't serve to explain anything further. (Sorry to say it, Raynicitita!)


Ok, I think I got it y'all. Thanks for being so diligent (especially you, EVA)!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Actually, yes.
> 
> Um, this doesn't serve to explain anything further. (Sorry to say it, Raynicitita!)
> 
> 
> Ok, I think I got it y'all. Thanks for being so diligent (especially you, EVA)!



You're welcome!  
EVA.


----------



## weird

Hola, llego un poquito tarde!!!     

Yo suelo usar:   TO BE LIKE TWO PEAS IN A POD

   

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

> Um, this doesn't serve to explain anything further. (Sorry to say it, Raynicitita!)


But VenusEnvyiiita,this is because you didn't see my face when I said that!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Rayines said:
			
		

> But VenusEnvyiiita,this is because you didn't see my face when I said that!



Ohhh, ok. This one:      If women created this site, I think there'd be many more expressions . . .   
Next time, Ines, I'll put on my x-ray glasses, and peek into the screen.


----------



## fer_rincon

The translation for "Son tal para cual" is "They deserve each other"

Here in México, it is used in two main forms, always referring to a couple (love involved), or to two friends.
1. When one has a skill or a trait the other one lacks, or 
2. when they withstand or put up to each other in any way. 

It is used the same in positive skills or negative skills.

For example, one gets really desperate when understanding something and the other one has the patience to explain it. (has the patience because he/she loves the other one, or because of the friendship)

Or when one is shouting to a person and the other one won't remain silent, and they start replying each other. you would say "They deserve each other"


----------



## loopylou

sois tal para cual What does it mean please?


----------



## gisele73

loopylou said:
			
		

> sois tal para cual What does it mean please?



If you mean it in a positive way, like a couple that is meant fo be for each other, then it would be "you are two of a kind" (but in that case the better translation in Spanish would be sois/son el uno para el otro)...but it can also have a negative meaning, for example two people that have the same bad habit.

I would say that in this case I think it is in a negative way...not sure how to say it in English though....maybe just "you two are the same".

Gisele.


----------



## diegodbs

loopylou said:
			
		

> sois tal para cual What does it mean please?


 
Made for each other/made for one another


----------



## soniagray

Artrella said:


> Tal para cual. (1983)
> Two of a Kind.
> 
> 
> Maldita sea, siempre estamos igual
> la pelea es un hecho fatal
> nos llevabamos bien
> y ahora todo va mal,
> *somos tal para cual. *
> 
> .....
> 
> No es extraño que todo acabe mal,
> te hago daño, tú me lo haces igual:
> Un chispazo casual
> forma un temporal,
> somos *tal para cual.*
> 
> .....
> 
> Una pena, que acabemos mal
> en pelea por la razón más trivial
> nos ponemos a cien,
> somos* tal para cual *
> dos fieras en un corral
> 
> 
> source


----------



## soniagray

what do you think about this expression  "We are two peas in a pod"?

   Do you think is more for a friendship or for a romance?

       thanks


----------



## Clodita

significa: somos el uno para el otro,  almas gemelas, la pareja perfecta..


----------



## soniagray

Gracias Clodita..............pero tu piensas que esta expresión se dice más para una amistad muy profunda o para una pareja de novios?

    Gracias


----------



## mephistophillis

Hi! I agree about the negative connotation, but in everyday usage, we can apply this frase for any ocasion, not meaning exactly something bad.
For instance: ...esos 2 chicos son rebuenos amigos, son tal para cual.
                 ....esa pareja se pelea todo el dia,a los 2 les gusta pelear:son tal para cual


----------

